# Switching Flavors, same brand --> Transition??



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

So I am feeding Victor Grain Free kibble. (Ultra Pro 42 at the moment) I feel like Sully is getting less enthusiastic about his meals and want to change it up.. I plan to introduce different flavors within the same brand.. (Other Victor Grain Free flavors). 

Do I need to do the very slow two week transition from Flavor A to Flavor B like I did when completely changing brands? At some point I was kind of hoping to have two different flavors at a time and switch it up every couple of days..

Thank in advance.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Finn is on wellness, limited Ingredient dog food. And I switch between flavors. 

Now and then I add canned pumpkin, or an egg or coconut oil.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I think it kind of depends on the dog. For example, my golden retriever is on Taste of the Wild, and I switch flavors (not brands) with no transition and have zero problems. With my German shepherd puppy, I never could have done that. He would have had diarrhea for a few days. If your dog is known to have issues with new foods, or has IBS, etc., it would be best to transition.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It depends on the line of food. Some lines are _designed _to be rotational with no transition -- they want you rotating "flavors" because it brings in nutritional variety (different proteins, starches, etc.). Fromm's Four Star and Wysong's kibbles are examples that expressly advertise themselves this way.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Magwart said:


> It depends on the line of food. Some lines are _designed _to be rotational with no transition -- they want you rotating "flavors" because it brings in nutritional variety (different proteins, starches, etc.). Fromm's Four Star and Wysong's kibbles are examples that expressly advertise themselves this way.


Cool that they formulated their food that way.. Rotating flavors is my goal, hopefully different Victor flavors are easy on the tummy. Gotta see how my boy deals with the transition. Ended up feeding him mostly the new flavor last night.. So far so good with poops this morning and he snarfed it down with enthusiasm like he used..


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Quick update.. Sully had no problem transitioning from one flavor of Victor Grain Free Kibble to another.. We'll be rotating through the different flavors so he doesn't get burned out on the same flavor/food over-and-over-and-over-and-over-and-over-and-over..


----------

